# Steil bergauf - die Gangwahl



## jts-nemo (28. April 2016)

Hallo allerseits! Wenn es steil bergauf geht, wechselt man die Gänge durch, und ich zumindest bis zum leichtesten. Jetzt habe ich dazu eine Fragen, hier erstmal die Positionen:

Ein Freund von mir ist der festen Überzeugung, dass es nicht hilfreich, sogar kontraproduktiv ist, in sehr leichten Gängen zu fahren - er ist als Physiker der Meinung, dass bei sehr leichten Gängen das Moment, das auf den Reifen gebracht wird, zu groß ist und man Traktion verliert.
Ich hingegen bevorzuge sehr leichte Gänge, um meinen Tritt rund zu halten und so wegrutschen vorzubeugen, in schweren würde ich ruckartiger treten und rutschen - meine Meinung basiert nur auf Erfahrung, nicht auf Physik-Wissen.

Hat hier jemand Recht? Wenn ja, wer und warum? Wie fahrt ihr steiles Gelände hoch (im Zweifel geht es mir eher um sehr steile Forstwege, Trails erfordern ja alle mögliche andere Technik)?
In der Realität komme ich steilere Sachen hoch als er, aber das kann auch einfach daran liegen, dass ich schon länger MTB fahre als er, deswegen würde mich die grundsätzliche Klärung der Frage interessieren, am besten auch mit handfesten Argumenten.


----------



## everywhere.local (28. April 2016)

ok, dann beantworte ich dir die Frage mal ganz eindeutig:

kommt drauf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (28. April 2016)

Solange dein Reifen nicht durchrutscht, erübrigt sich die Frage doch oder nicht?

Prinzipiell hat er schon recht, aber da kommt es eher auf die Technik als die Gangwahl an. Und solange dein Reifen nicht durchdreht und du gut bergauf kommst, hast somit du recht 

Außerdem ist es besser für die Kniegelenke, wenn man in niedrigeren Gängen mit höherer Frequenz kurbelt, als sich mit dicken Gängen und Kraft hoch zu kämpfen. Darüber würde ich mir als Hobbyfahrer eher gedanken machen als das letzte bisschen Effizienz.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. April 2016)

Es kommt darauf an.
Tatsche ist, dass das verfügbare drehmoment im kleinsten gang am größten ist - solange man steht oder sehr langsam fährt.
Bei huckeliger strecke dreht dann das hinterrad gern schon mal durch, was sehr unangenehm ist.
Einfacher test dazu: Versuche in dem steilen stück anzufahren. Dann siehst du sehr schnell, dass du in einem zu kleinen gang nicht anfahren kannst, weil das hinterrad durchdreht. Man kann sich dagegen etwas schützen, indem man erst die vorderradbremse und dann dosiert die hinterradbremse frei gibt. Der beste gang ist der, in dem man gerade noch nicht durchrutscht.
Die andere baustelle ist die leistung, die verfügbar ist. Da hat jeder motor seine optimale drehzahl, auch der menschliche. Wenn man zu schnell tritt (in der ebene reicht völlig), dann verpufft bei den hohen trittfrequenzen die ganze leistung in beschleunigungsarbeit für die beine. Auf dem boden kommt nichts mehr an.
Lance Armstrong hat wie eine nähmaschine gekurbelt, Jan Ulrich sehr langsam gedrückt. Was nun? Auch noch abhängig vom dopingmittel?
In sich reinhochen und wohlfühlen bei einem gleichmäßigen rhythmus, es sei denn man muss gewinnen.


----------



## Jocki (28. April 2016)

1) wenn man auf sehr steilen Forstwegen traktionsprobleme hat, liegt die Ursache eher beim Luftdruck im Hinterreifen, oder allgemein an der Reifenwahl als an der Trittfrequenz.
2) auf technischen Trails bringt eine etwas "schwerere" Gangwahl tatsächlich Vorteile. Das liegt aber hauptsächlich an der höheren Geschwindigkeit die man gezwungenermaßen fahren muss. Dadurch überrollt man "bremsende" Hindernisse leichter. Außerdem bringt man die Kraft etwas gleichmäßiger auf die Kurbel, was wiederum einen etwas konstanteren Traktionsaufbau bedeutet. Die Balance hält sich auch etwas einfacher.
3) Für trainierte Radsportler hat sich eine höhere Trittfrequenz , besonders auf langen Distanzen, als ökonomischer erwiesen...


----------



## DrMo (28. April 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> ...nicht hilfreich, sogar kontraproduktiv ist, in sehr leichten Gängen zu fahren - er ist als Physiker der Meinung, dass bei sehr leichten Gängen das Moment, das auf den Reifen gebracht wird, zu groß ist und man Traktion verliert.



Ja, ja die Physiker. Die Traktion hängt von VIELEN Parametern ab. Ein wichtiger ist auch die Kraft die das Antriebsrad auf den Boden drückt, sprich die Gewichtsverteilung Vorderrad/Hinterrad. Steil bergauf auf Schotter, Oberkörper zu weit vorne/im Stehen  
=> Traktionsverlust (auch bei "optimaler" Gangwahl)

Sitzen bzw. Gewicht mehr nach Hinten hilft, natürlich nicht soweit dass das VR nicht mehr lenkbar ist.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. April 2016)

Jocki schrieb:


> 2) auf technischen Trails bringt eine etwas "schwerere" Gangwahl tatsächlich Vorteile. Das liegt aber hauptsächlich an der höheren Geschwindigkeit die man gezwungenermaßen fahren muss. Dadurch überrollt man "bremsende" Hindernisse leichter. Außerdem bringt man die Kraft etwas gleichmäßiger auf die Kurbel, was wiederum einen etwas konstanteren Traktionsaufbau bedeutet. Die Balance hält sich auch etwas einfacher.
> ..



jein. mit meiner beschränkten kraft hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich hindernisse leichter überrolle mit dem leichtesten gang. ganz einfach weil ich zb die wurzel oder den stein nimmer dertritt, wenns steil ist und der gang zu fett.
kurze trialähnliche passagen oder spielereien (eher in mäßig steilem gländ) erfordern aber schon einen etwas höheren gang.

je länger die auffahrt, und je steiler, desto mehr kommt mir (subjektiv) ein schwacher gang entgegen. viele reden da vom mädchengang oder dass man dabei ja umfalle (technik, gleichgewicht, hallo?). ich fahr eigentlich jeden tag, und da bei den kurzen touren unter der woche meist nur trail (auch bergauf) und wohn im bergland, also mein favorit: je weniger widerstand, desto angenehmer.
da ich den schwerpunkt auf eher technische abfahrten lege, muss ich mich bergauf nicht auch schon verheizen...

aber jede(r) tickt/tritt anders.

btw: ich fahr vorn auf meine großen bike ein 20er. einfach. 
aber ich muss auch nie treten, um einen berg zu finden.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. April 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Physiker. Die Traktion hängt von VIELEN Parametern ab. Ein wichtiger ist auch die Kraft die das Antriebsrad auf den Boden drückt, sprich die Gewichtsverteilung Vorderrad/Hinterrad.


Klar. Die normalkraft verschiebt  das problem auf eine andere steilheit. Es ändert sich aber nicht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Klar. Die normalkraft verschiebt  das problem auf eine andere steilheit. Es ändert sich aber nicht.



hä? meine frau ist physikerin, die pennt aber schon, die kann ich nicht fragen.
aber pfeif auf die normalkraft. der erste alpinbikesatz lautet wie folgt:

je weniger saft, desto weniger zähne vorne.


----------



## Basti138 (29. April 2016)

Die Normalkraft bringt dich den Berg nicht hoch


----------



## jts-nemo (29. April 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Solange dein Reifen nicht durchrutscht, erübrigt sich die Frage doch oder nicht?



Neint, tut sie nicht. Mir geht es nicht darum, ein Problem zu beheben, sondern die Problematik grundsätzlich zu betrachten. Und da hätte mich eben auch interessiert, ob jemand was "physikalisches" dazu weiß, das vielleicht auch meine Erfahrung unterstützt.



Jocki schrieb:


> wenn man auf sehr steilen Forstwegen traktionsprobleme hat, liegt die Ursache eher beim Luftdruck im Hinterreifen, oder allgemein an der Reifenwahl als an der Trittfrequenz.



Naja, ich meine auch weniger anspruchsvolle Trails, nicht nur Forstwege. Mir ging es nur darum, Trial mal auszuschließen. Und bei gegebenem Reifendruck stellt sich sehr wohl die Frage nach der Trittfrequenz. Wenn dir dein Chef sagt "wir haben X Material um Y zu lösen, wieviel Leute brauchen wir?" sagst du ja auch nicht "nehmen wir einfach Z Material, dann geht's mit weniger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (29. April 2016)

Schnellere Gänge verzeihen Fahrfehler, weil du nicht so schnell hängen bleibst.
Ideal ist es, wenn du ein Pedalsystem hast, wo du vier Gänge schneller als sonst nimmst und hochziehst. Das nimmt kurzzeitig viel leistung und strengt an, aber du bist oben.
Wenig Luftdruck hilft hier auch ungemein.
Mit kleinen gängen bleibst du oft an Wurzeln hängen, das HR dreht durch, ne halbe kurbelumdrehung, du stehst und kannst an der Stelle ohne Anlauf nicht mehr anfahren.
Wenn du ein bisschen schneller bist, fängt sich das Bike immer wieder und man gräbt sich irgendwie hoch.

Wenn der Berg zu steil ist, hilft nur Anlauf. Wenn der Anlauf nicht reicht, bleibste hängen.
Bergauf schalten iss nicht.
Da kannste dich dann spielen, mit welchem gang kommste am weitesten.

Wenn es nur um die Ausdauer bergauf geht, verstehe ich nicht, wie man mit 22/36 oder dergleichen nen Berg im Schneckentempo hoch kurbeln kann - das strengt total an, da fällste doch irgendwann mit nem 300er puls tot vom Rad!?
Geht leichter zu treten, klar, aber das strengt auch an und das dauert dann eeeeeeeeewig.
Da hat wohl jeder seine Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. April 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wenn der Berg zu steil ist, hilft nur Anlauf.



bedingt. ja, wenn es sich um rampen handelt. 
wenn es sich aber zb um eine schottrige (spurwahl erfordernde) mulattiera in den bergen handelt, die man mehrere hundert hm raufstrampelt? oder um einen 2000hm anstieg mit schwerem gepäck am buckel?

das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um die Ausdauer bergauf geht, verstehe ich nicht, wie man mit 22/36 oder dergleichen nen Berg im Schneckentempo hoch kurbeln kann - das strengt total an, da fällste doch irgendwann mit nem 300er puls tot vom Rad!?
> Geht leichter zu treten, klar, aber das strengt auch an und das dauert dann eeeeeeeeewig.
> Da hat wohl jeder seine Geschwindigkeit.



also ich hab 20/36 und fall weder um noch ist mein puls im roten bereich. im gegenteil, das kurbeln hat sogar was medidatives.
und wenns gar deppert steil wird, trag ich das gerät halt. da ist die frage nach der größe des kleinen kettenblattes dann eher periphär. einzig dreifach ist da blöd, weil da hast dann die abdrücke vom großen kettenblatt im genick.  sofern man eines hat.

nochmal, ich rede hier nicht von CC oder sonstigem hügelheizen, sondern von bergen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (29. April 2016)

Ich fahr auch 20/36 am Enduro. Die Übersetzung brauch ich aber nur bei den allersteilsten Sachen (Rückegassen, tlw. Wanderwege bergauf); oder wenn die Luft bergauf schon komplett draußen is. Nachteil bei weniger starker Steigung ist bei dieser Übersetzung mMn schon der verringerte Grip am Hinterrad, weil einfach sehr viel Drehmoment - noch dazu relativ ruckartig - am HR ankommt. Unbedingt weniger anstrengend finde ich es auch nicht, weil der Puls durch die höhere Trittfrequenz auf Dauer ziemlich schlaucht. Aber man muss eigentlich nie schieben (verblockte und schlammige Passagen mal ausgenommen).
Im Normalfall fahr ich jetzt 20/28 oder 20/24 bergauf. Das reicht bei Forststraßen (lt. Definition so angelegt, dass ein LKW fahren kann) idR bei mir immer. Hauptgrund: Sollte der Schotter doch mal etwas loser werden, oder ist der Boden mit Laub bedeckt, hat man viel mehr Grip am HR einfach weil die Krafteinleitung viel weniger ruckartig stattfindet.


----------



## sparkfan (29. April 2016)

@jts-nemo: Das ist der Unterschied zwischen (reiner) Physik und Biomechanik. Das, was physikalisch theoretisch optimal ist, ist nicht zwingend auch biomechanisch das beste oder überhaupt von jedem umsetzbar.


----------



## Zask06 (29. April 2016)

Das hängt doch grundlegend vom Fahrer ab und wie viel Schmalz er in den Stelzen hat. Glaub ne pauschale Antwort gibt's da nicht wirklich.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. April 2016)

Also ich trete auch lieber mit Kraft als mit hoher Frequenz ... bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten gleicht sich das dann wieder an/aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Physiker. Die Traktion hängt von VIELEN Parametern ab. Ein wichtiger ist auch die Kraft die das Antriebsrad auf den Boden drückt, sprich die Gewichtsverteilung Vorderrad/Hinterrad. Steil bergauf auf Schotter, Oberkörper zu weit vorne/im Stehen
> => Traktionsverlust (auch bei "optimaler" Gangwahl)
> 
> Sitzen bzw. Gewicht mehr nach Hinten hilft, natürlich nicht soweit dass das VR nicht mehr lenkbar ist.


Hättest du mal besser deine frau geweckt.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Die Normalkraft bringt dich den Berg nicht hoch


Ohne normalkraft sind die kraftbolzer am berg zahnlos.


----------



## DrMo (29. April 2016)

Die Traktion (Haftreibungskraft) hängt von 2 Sachen ab: Den Oberflächen (Boden-Reifen) und der Kraft die die beiden Flächen zusammendrückt.

Man hat Traktion, wenn die Kraft die zum Bergauffahren UND zum Beschleunigen benötigt wird kleiner als die Haftreibungskraft ist.

Jetzt kann man die Haftreibungskraft erhöhen (Gewichtsverlagerung, weniger steil fahren, Reifen, Luftdruck,..)
oder
*Beschleunigungen vermeiden ("gleichmäßig" fahren, ggf. ist dies der Kernpunkt der Gangdebatte)*
oder
*weniger steil bergauf fahren (z.B. in Schlangenlinien die breite Schotterstraße hoch, Linienwahl mit gleichmäßiger Steigung ohne "Stufen")*

Weniger steil (Hangparallel) eignet sich besonders beim Aufsteigen/Anfahren, da hier beschleunigt wird.
Dabei finde ich einen schwereren Gang sinnvoll, da man nicht sofort in den Totpunkt (Kurbel unten) kommt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> *Beschleunigungen vermeiden ("gleichmäßig" fahren, ggf. ist dies der Kernpunkt der Gangdebatte)*


genau und gleichmäßige (nicht notwendig gleiche!) belastung von vorder- und hinterrad aufrecht erhalten.
Der nächste punkt ist dann: was tue ich, wenn wurzeln, steine und kurze steilere stellen den bergan-trail würzen?


----------



## systemgewicht (29. April 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Man hat Traktion, wenn die Kraft die zum Bergauffahren UND zum Beschleunigen benötigt wird kleiner als die Haftreibungskraft ist.
> ...
> *Beschleunigungen vermeiden ("gleichmäßig" fahren, ggf. ist dies der Kernpunkt der Gangdebatte)*



So sehe ich das auch.
Also fragt sich was ist bei gleicher Fahrtgeschwindigkeit besser, leichter oder schwerer Gang?
(Von der Kniegesundheit einmal völlig abgesehen.)

Da würde ich meinen, dass man mit dem leichten Gang runder tritt, also während einer Kurbelumdrehung weniger Schwankung im Drehmoment hat. Im Vergleich zum grenzwertig schweren Gang, wo man den Totpunkt grade so noch schafft und dazu bei horizontalem Pedalstand volle Pulle treten muss.


----------



## DrMo (29. April 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Beschleunigungen vermeiden ("gleichmäßig" fahren, ggf. ist dies der Kernpunkt der Gangdebatte)


Damit meinte ich die Fahrgeschwindigkeit gleich lassen, also nicht schneller werden.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> was tue ich, wenn wurzeln, steine und kurze steilere stellen den bergan-trail würzen?


Ich versuche dann vorher Schwung zu holen und das Vorderrad über das Hindernis zu "heben".
Wenn das Hinterrad auf der Wurzel, Stein, ... pedaliere ich kurz NICHT
und schiebe das Rad unter mir durch (Arme nach vorne strecken).


----------



## Basti138 (29. April 2016)

> und wenns gar deppert steil wird, trag ich das gerät halt


du hast aber schon den Sinn eines MTB verstanden?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich die Fahrgeschwindigkeit gleich lassen, also nicht schneller werden.
> 
> 
> Ich versuche dann vorher Schwung zu holen und das Vorderrad über das Hindernis zu "heben".
> ...


So hat man mir das auch beigebracht. Ist OK.


----------



## jts-nemo (29. April 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> du hast aber schon den Sinn eines MTB verstanden?



Ich würd ja mal sagen, dass die Deutungshohigkeit etwas diffus ist. Und ich zumindest würde sagen: Schieben/Tragen ist auch aus eigener Kraft. Und Berg runter ist dann ja wieder alles paletti.


----------



## DR_Z (1. Mai 2016)

"Es kommt drauf an" ist sicher ein wichtiger Ansatz.
Wie schwer ist mein Rucksack bei einer mehrtägigen Tour?
Wie lang und wie steil ist die Steigung?
Was für ein Bike fahre ich?
Wie hoch sind die Stufen in der Steigung?
Welche Kraft bringe ich zum Treten eines "schweren Ganges" mit?
Welches Trittfrequenzspektrum kann ich bei rundem Tritt abrufen?

Zur eigentlichen Frage:
Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass die meisten Biker bei einer schweren Übersetzung irgendwann anfangen immer unrunder zu treten. Dies bedeutet, Gefahr des steigenden Vorderrades bei jedem Tritt und wenn ich zu weit nach vorne rücke, dann dreht bei jedem Tritt das Hinterrad durch.
Sitze ich zu weit hinten und hänge am Lenker, dann leidet die Richtungskontrolle und ich fahre mich abseits der gewünschten Spur fest.
Dies ist übrigens die von mir am häufigsten beobachtete Ursache wenn sich jemand an einem steilen und technischen Anstieg fest fährt.
Die Sitzposition ist also auch ein ganz wichtiges Element wenns wirklich steil wird. Eine gute Hilfe ist die Kontrolle ob ich jederzeit eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen könnte.
Die kleinere oder passendere Gangwahl erlaubt mir einen runderen Tritt, der obige Probleme reduziert.

Sind hohe Stufen in der schon sauschweren Steigung, dann muss ich auf eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen um die Stufe zu überwinden. das geht im kleinen Gang nur wenn man extreme Trittfrequenzen beherrscht. Habe dazu bei Endurorennen schon aussergewöhliches beobachtet. Ich schätze mal so für wenige Sekunden >120 
Hat man dass nicht drauf, dann hilft nur noch eine höherer Gang und ggf. am Anstieg schalten, was man auch drauf haben muss.
Beim Überfahren von Wurzeln und glatten Steinen sollte man auch bei höherer Trittfrequenz für den passenden Zeitraum ganz aussetzen können (manchmal besteht ja auch Kollisionsgefahr für die Kurbel) oder zumindest bis man drüber ist nur schwach treten und wie schon oben angemerkt wurde: das Bike mit einem kräftigen Impuls drüber schieben.
Das belächelte 20er Kettenblatt ist bei mehrtägigen Touren mit schwerem Rucksack sicher eine kluge Entscheidung wenn man schieben unbedingt vermeiden möchte.

Ich hoffe ich habe das verständlich rüber gebracht.
Das Thema füllt in den einschlägigen Lehrbüchern ja mehrere Seiten.
Wünsche allzeit ausreichenden Vortrieb


----------



## cannondaleuser (1. Mai 2016)

Ist doch einfach rauszufinden:

Macht einfach physikalische Experimente. Du fährst mit deinem Kumpel um die Wette bergauf. Dann fahrt ihr wieder runter, tauscht die Räder und dann das gleiche nochmal. Das wiederholt ihr, sagen wir 365mal (also jeden Tag nicht hintereinander) um den Faktor Traningsrückstand auszugleichen. Dann nehmt ihr die letzten 13 Ergebnisse und wer am meisten Gewonnen hat hat recht.

Mit Physikern diskutieren ist wie Gott nach den Lottozahlen zu fragen... manchmal gibt's ne brauchbare Antwort. Bei allen anderen war die DGL falsch aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (1. Mai 2016)

Mir fällt noch was nicht so ernst gemeintes ein:
Mit Theorie kommt man keinen Berg rauf


----------



## ExcelBiker (1. Mai 2016)

@jts-nemo , ich meine, im Prinzip hat der Physiker recht, aber im Speziellen nicht.

Er hat recht, daß man mit niedrigen Gängen ein zu großes Moment aufbringen kann und dadurch einen Traktionsverlust erleidet. Das entscheidende ist das "kann", was nicht heißt, daß man es auch machen muß. Um die Traktion zu erhalten, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten: Höhere Gänge, in denen das Moment zu gering zu einen Traktionsverlust ist (Physikerlösung). Oder sensibler und gleichmäßiger treten, um das Moment unterhalb von der Traktionsverlustgrenze zu halten (Bikerlösung). Und genau das kann wohl dein Physiker nicht. Dazu braucht man halt einen guten runden Tritt, und eben auch das Gespür, das Moment klein genug zu halten.

Ich würde selber auch eher zu den kleineren Gängen tendieren. Damit kann ich runder und gleichmäßiger treten, und kann auch an die Traktionsgenze gehen, ohne andere limitierende Faktoren zu haben. Mit Clickies geht das meistens etwas leichter, aber auch mit Flats geht ein runder und gleichmäßiger Tritt, wenn man es kann. Das Gefühl dafür, das Moment gerade unterhalb vom Traktionsverlust zu halten, ist aber immer nötig.


----------



## jts-nemo (1. Mai 2016)

cannondaleuser schrieb:


> um den Faktor Traningsrückstand auszugleichen



Großartiger Vorschlag, leider vergisst du den in diesem Fall immer noch (und endlich mal enorm passend benannten) Trainingseffekt bei wiederholt durchgeführten Tests, oder nimmst einfach an, dass man mit mehr Trainingsvorsprung bei gleichem Training am Ende gleiche Fähigkeit erreicht. 

Und hackt doch nicht alle auf meinem armen Physiker rum


----------



## cannondaleuser (1. Mai 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Großartiger Vorschlag, leider vergisst du den in diesem Fall immer noch (und endlich mal enorm passend benannten) Trainingseffekt bei wiederholt durchgeführten Tests, oder nimmst einfach an, dass man mit mehr Trainingsvorsprung bei gleichem Training am Ende gleiche Fähigkeit erreicht.
> 
> Und hackt doch nicht alle auf meinem armen Physiker rum



Stimmt, deswegen Gewinnen auch immer nur die alten Hasen und niemals der junge Nachwuchs... und die ü40 Sportler sind einfach nur zu faul zum trainieren....

Scherz bei Seite. Fakt ist, wer schneller ist hat recht. Und zwar genau solange bis der andere schneller ist und recht hat. Wie man da hinkommt um recht zu bekommen verrät einem die Physik ja nun auch nicht wirklich. Physikalische Gesetze werden nicht erfunden, sie werden entdeckt...

PS: rumhacken kann einem Physiker nichts anhaben. Dieser Begriff ist in der Physik nicht eindeutig definiert


----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2016)

Im kleinsten gang ist das Problem, dass man absetzen muss.
Also muss man vorher nen schnelleren gang nehmen und mehr Leistung aufbringen.
Das gilt für kleine, steile Anstiege, so 100 prozent. Ist der Gang zu schnell, bleibt man hängen weil mans nicht schafft.
Ist der Gang zu langsam, dreht das Hinterrad kurz durch und man muss absetzen.

Dann gibts welche mit mehr als 100 prozent. Wenn die kurz sind, schafft man sie mit Anlauf und nem Gang, den man gerade noch zu treten schafft, für den Rest, wenn der Anlauf verbraucht ist.
Ist der Gang zu leicht, steigt das bike und man fällt den Anstieg runter. Ist der Gang zu schnell, kommt man erst gar nicht so weit. 
Den Punkt kann man durch Training immer höher raus schieben, kurzzeitig viel Leistung in nem möglichst schnellem gang.


----------



## Third Eye (1. Mai 2016)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das Gefühl dafür, das Moment gerade unterhalb vom Traktionsverlust zu halten, ist aber immer nötig.



Genau das!
Man braucht eine Art von Anit-Schlupf-Regelung in den Beinen!
Das macht den Unterschied zwischen raufkommen oder nicht aus.

Und wie schon ein paar vorher gesagt haben: bei besseren Untergrund und längeren, steilen Steigungen: leichte Gänge;
wenn Wurzeln und Stufen dazu kommen ist ein schwerer Gang oft hilfreich - aber auch anstrengender.
(ist im Endeffekt schon ein Intervalltraining!)


----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2016)

> Das Gefühl dafür, das Moment gerade unterhalb vom Traktionsverlust zu halten, ist aber immer nötig.


Seh ich nicht so.
Irgendwann hat man Schlupf ob man will oder nicht und dann kann man sich noch weitergraben, wenn man Gleichgewichtssinn mitbringt.
Aber Schlupf frisst Leistung.
Hab da nen Anstieg in der Nähe, der ist erst flach und wird dann sehr schnell steiler und ne enge kurve ist auch noch da.
Den schaffe ich nur aus dem Stand heraus mit relativ langsamen gang und es ist von Anfang an Schlupf vorhanden, der nach oben hin immer mehr wird, ein echter Eiertanz.
Am Anfang der Punkt kurz vor dem Wheelie, das geht aber weiter oben nicht mehr.
Den schaffe ich nur wenn ich meine Tagesform hab.
Würde ich so anfahren, dass ich keinen Schlupf hab, schaffe ich max 1/5 von dem Anstieg und muss dann stehen bleiben.
=> Anfahren und dann hochkurbeln ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste 

Wenn man das ne zeit lang macht, weis man vorher welchen gang man braucht - das ist wie Gitarre spielen ohne hingucken


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2016)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Genau das!
> Man braucht eine Art von Anit-Schlupf-Regelung in den Beinen!
> Das macht den Unterschied zwischen raufkommen oder nicht aus.
> 
> ...


Das genau ist der punkt. Der schöne runde tritt im kleinen gang wird dann nämlich zur illusion. Am besten kann man das beim wiegetritt beobachten. Der ist schwer rund zu halten, sogar wenn der trail guten grip hat. Ausprobieren.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so.
> Irgendwann hat man Schlupf ob man will oder nicht und dann kann man sich noch weitergraben, wenn man Gleichgewichtssinn mitbringt.
> Aber Schlupf frisst Leistung.
> Hab da nen Anstieg in der Nähe, der ist erst flach und wird dann sehr schnell steiler und ne enge kurve ist auch noch da.
> ...


Prima experiment. Nur zur info. Sobald man bremst oder antreibt, hat man schlupf. Schlupf bedeutet nicht, dass das rad rutscht. Wer es sich antun will, kann sich hier darüber informieren.


----------



## Third Eye (1. Mai 2016)

Traktionsverlust heißt für mich unkontrolliertes Durchrutschen
(z.B. nasse Wurzel übersehen und durchrutschen mit Stillstand und/oder Gleichgewichtsverlust).
Mein ASR läßt auch Schlupf zu! 
Ist schon richtig: manche schottrige Steilstücke "gräbt" man sich hoch.

Gleichgewicht ist bei rutschigen Untergrund und ganz langsamer Geschwindigkeit natürlich sehr wichtig.
Viele müssen schnell(er) fahren, da sie sonst aus dem Gleichgewicht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautsichnix (1. Mai 2016)

mit einen Versenker 42 Zähne oder 40 t-Rex bei 2/ 10 kannst du immer in - anti schluf regelung - pedalieren.


----------



## Keepiru (1. Mai 2016)

Das lässt sich ganz einfach feststellen:
Such dir einen Uphill, der ganz langsam zur Unfahrbarkeit eskaliert. 
Wer zuletzt absteigt, hat Recht.


----------



## TTT (1. Mai 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir ist der festen Überzeugung, dass es nicht hilfreich, sogar kontraproduktiv ist, in sehr leichten Gängen zu fahren - er ist als Physiker der Meinung, dass bei sehr leichten Gängen das Moment, das auf den Reifen gebracht wird, zu groß ist und man Traktion verliert.
> Ich hingegen bevorzuge sehr leichte Gänge, um meinen Tritt rund zu halten und so wegrutschen vorzubeugen, in schweren würde ich ruckartiger treten und rutschen - meine Meinung basiert nur auf Erfahrung, nicht auf Physik-Wissen.


Seltsamer Physiker!

Bei gegebener Geschwindigkeit und 100% rundem Tritt ist das Moment am Hinterrad und damit die Kraft auf den Reifen genau gleich! Die Trittfrequenz spielt überhaupt keine Rolle!
Nun ist der Tritt aber nie 100% rund und in welchem Trittfrequenzbereich jemand die Kraft wie gleichmäßig aufbringen kann, ist individuell verschieden und zudem in hohem Maße trainierbar. Wenn du nicht auf "dicke" Gänge trainiert bist, wirst du einen dicken Gang auch nicht mehr rund treten, wenn du nicht auf hochfrequenten Tritt trainiert bist, schaffst du keine hohe Trittfrequenz rund zu treten...

Ein Grund mehr, das gesamte Trittfrequenzspektrum zu trainieren.

PS: Anfahren am Berg mit leichtem Gang ist deswegen so schwer, weil die halbe Kurbelumdrehung nicht ausreicht, um lang genug Kraft aufs Hinterrad aufzubringen, bis der 2. Fuß dazu kommt. Um im leichten Gang genauso lange Zeit zu haben, bis man wieder stehen bleibt, muss man entsprechend Schwung haben, sprich in kürzerer Zeit (halbe Pedalumdrehung in weniger Zeit) mehr Kraft aufs Hinterrad bringen. Man wird also in der Regel genauso fest ins Pedal treten, durch die andere Übersetzung dann aber mehr Drehmoment aufs Hinterrad bringen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Seltsamer Physiker!
> 
> PS: Anfahren am Berg mit leichtem Gang ist deswegen so schwer, weil die halbe Kurbelumdrehung nicht ausreicht, um lang genug Kraft aufs Hinterrad aufzubringen, bis der 2. Fuß dazu kommt.


Wie ich schon schrieb: Beide bremsen ziehen, in den trackstand aufsteigen. Dann die vorderradbremse lösen. Nun die hinterradbremse langsam lösen bei zunehmender belastung des pedals, bis die pedalkraft das rad allein hält. Zügig weiter die kraft kontrolliert erhöhen. Das rad setzt sich in bewegung. Nun im vertrauten runden tritt die geschwindigkeit bis zur gewünschten erhöhen.
Das ist die physikalische lösung! Was ist daran so schwer? Das bischen fahrtechnik werdet ihr doch parat haben?


----------



## jts-nemo (1. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das bischen fahrtechnik werdet ihr doch parat haben?



Ich kann gar nichts


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Mai 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> und wenns gar deppert steil wird, trag ich das gerät halt.





Basti138 schrieb:


> du hast aber schon den Sinn eines MTB verstanden?



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (1. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb: Beide bremsen ziehen, in den trackstand aufsteigen. Dann die vorderradbremse lösen. Nun die hinterradbremse langsam lösen bei zunehmender belastung des pedals, bis die pedalkraft das rad allein hält. Zügig weiter die kraft kontrolliert erhöhen. Das rad setzt sich in bewegun. Nun im vertrauten runden tritt die geschwindigkeit bis zur gewünschten erhöhen.
> Das ist die physikalische lösung! Was ist daran so schwer? Das bischen fahrtechnik werdet ihr doch parat haben?


Die Lösung liegt auf der Hand und du hast sie richtig beschrieben. Ob man die beherrscht, ist eine Frage der Übung. Ich wollte nur erklären, wie man durch die Problematik beim Anfahren zu der irrigen Meinung kommen könnte, die Trittfrequenz spiele beim gleichmäßigen Fahren eine Rolle für die Traktion.


----------



## jts-nemo (1. Mai 2016)

@zweiheimischer setzen, 6. Das Gerät ist doch kein Rucksack, bitte nochmal Anleitung lesen  (Sehr starke Fotos, immer wieder!)


----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2016)

@ zweiheimischer
Versuchs mit nem CC Hardtail, ist leichter


----------



## Keepiru (1. Mai 2016)

Wer trägt, gewinnt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur erklären, wie man durch die Problematik beim Anfahren zu der irrigen Meinung kommen könnte, die Trittfrequenz spiele beim gleichmäßigen Fahren eine Rolle für die Traktion.


Du hast ja recht, wenn du idealisierst, wie es ein physiker vernünftigerweise erst einmal tut. Das problem sind die unvermeidlichen drehmomentschwankungen an der kurbel und wie sie am antriebsrad ankommen. Wenn ich die kraft zum vortrieb gerade noch aufbringen kann, reicht meine schwankungsbreite im krafteinsatz nicht aus, um das hinterrad zum durchdrehen zu bringen (gleichmäßger grip vorausgesetzt). Habe ich wegen einer sehr kleinen (langsamen) übersetzung noch kraftreserven, kann eine zu starke erhöhung der kraft das kritische drehmoment am hinterrad überschreiten. Und wie gleichmäßig kann ich treten? Da gibt es irgendwo ein optimum. Mit weniger drehmoment fährt nichts mehr. Mehr drehmoment führt zum zum durchdrehen. Zwischen den beiden versagensgrenzen muss es also ein optimum geben. Und das suchen wir!


----------



## AachenerWald (1. Mai 2016)

So Ansage vom Ingenieur:
Selten so einen Mist von einem Physiker gehört!
Das ist nicht zu theoretisch, sondern einfach Unsinn.
Da wurden hier von nicht-Physikern wesentlich gescheitere Sachen gesagt, insbesondere von TTT.

Das Moment am Hinterrad hängt ab von:
- Einigen vernachlässigbaren Faktoren
- Der Steigung
- Dem Gewicht
- Dem Raddurchmesser (aber irrelevant, relevant ist die Tangentalkraft am Reifen. Noch genauer gesagt, vom Verhältnis aus Tangentialkraft und Normalkraft)
- Der Beschleunigung

Und den letztgenannten Punkt gilt es durch runden Tritt zu vermeiden. Scheißegal, mit welcher Frequenz, Hauptsache, man kann mit der Frequenz Drehmoment und damit Tangentialkraft konstant halten und damit vor zu hohen Spitzen bewahren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> Scheißegal, mit welcher Frequenz, Hauptsache, man kann mit der Frequenz Drehmoment und damit Tangentialkraft konstant halten und damit vor zu hohen Spitzen bewahren.


Nichts anderes schrieb ich, nur wesentlich höflicher. Über den rest können wir uns gern unterhalten, aber nicht in dem ton.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2016)

wurde denn schon geklärt, ob jetzt Flatpedals oder Clicks für den entsprechenden Fall die bessere Wahl sind?


----------



## DR_Z (2. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> So Ansage vom Ingenieur:
> Selten so einen Mist von einem Physiker gehört!
> Das ist nicht zu theoretisch, sondern einfach Unsinn.
> Da wurden hier von nicht-Physikern wesentlich gescheitere Sachen gesagt, insbesondere von TTT.
> ...



Ist schon gleich überzeugend, wenn ein vorgeblicher "Ingenieur" seinen Beitrag mit dem Wort Mist beginnt.
Bin ich hier im Bauernforum gelandet?
Das Moment am Hinterrad an sich ist zuerst einmal irrelevant - wesentlich ist das *übertragbare Moment*!
Je nach Bodenzustand und Reifenwahl könnte ein schwerer Fahrer wegen der höheren Normalkraft sogar einen Vorteil haben, obwohl er ein höheres Moment übertragen muss.
Dann geht es weiter mit "Scheißegal" - auch ein gerne benutztes Wort wenn die Argumente ausgehen.
Ich kenne keine Diskussion auf hohem qualitativen Niveau, die sich dieses Argumentes bedient.
Die Theorie des Physikers funktioniert so lange, wie der Biker den runden Tritt bei hoher Pedalkraft aufrecht erhalten kann.
Es hat sich durch die Diskussion hier schon heraus gearbeitet, dass ein etwas höherer Gang, insofern er rund getreten werden kann,  Vorteile hat weil damit eine größere Bandbreite an fahrbarer Geschwindigkeit möglich ist.
Dazu gehört natürlich ein entsprechend guter Trainingsstand.

Ich denke wenn hier jemand eine Frage ins Forum stellt, dann sollte er ein faire und fundierte Antwort bekommen und nicht unflätig beschimpft werden.


----------



## jts-nemo (2. Mai 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn hier jemand eine Frage ins Forum stellt, dann sollte er ein faire und fundierte Antwort bekommen und nicht unflätig beschimpft werden.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen richtig, aber das Normative und das Deskriptive und so... 
Ich (und bestimmt viele andere) bin eh schon taub gegenüber Umgangstönen im Internet, da läuft so ein Filter im Hirn der nur den "Inhalt" durchlässt (was nicht heißt, dass ich es nicht nicht mag, aber die Hoffnung auf Änderung ist eigentlich futsch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AachenerWald (2. Mai 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ist schon gleich überzeugend, wenn ein vorgeblicher "Ingenieur" seinen Beitrag mit dem Wort Mist beginnt.
> Bin ich hier im Bauernforum gelandet?
> Das Moment am Hinterrad an sich ist zuerst einmal irrelevant - wesentlich ist das *übertragbare Moment*!
> Je nach Bodenzustand und Reifenwahl könnte ein schwerer Fahrer wegen der höheren Normalkraft sogar einen Vorteil haben, obwohl er ein höheres Moment übertragen muss.
> ...




Es ist aber einfach falsch, dass durch einen größeren Gang das Moment am Hinterrad kleiner wird. 
Und wenn ein Physiker (den ich kritisiert habe, nicht den TE) so etwas grundlegend Falsches sagt, dann muss man da auch nicht um den Brei rumreden.
Und wie bereits gesagt ist nicht das übertragbare Moment am Hinterrad wesentlich, sondern die übertragbare Tangentialkraft (die allerdings weitgehend proportional ist zum Moment bei gegebenen Raddurchmesser).
Am steilen Berg ist die Tangentialkraft annähernd proportional zur Widerstandskraft (also Hangabtriebskraft + Beschleunigsungskraft).
Dass ein schwerer Fahrer einen Vorteil haben kann, ist nicht falsch. Dahingehend bedeutender ist aber die Gewichtsverteilung.
Mehr Gewichtsanteil auf dem Hinterrad = Mehr Haftung (Allerdings auch höhere Wheelie-Gefahr).
Die Tangentialkraft hängt nur vom Gesamtgewicht ab, die Normalkraft (auf das Hinterrad) hängt in großem Maße auch von der Gewichtsverteilung ab. Das Verhältnis aus Tangentialkraft und Normalkraft an der Haftgrenze nennt man Haftreibungskoeffizient.
Ich würde allerdings nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass dieser Koeffizient im Gelände konstant bleibt bei sehr unterschiedlichen Normalkräften.
Ach und nochwas: Der Tangentialkraft ist die Geschwindigkeit an sich relativ egal. Bei größerer Geschwindigkeit braucht man allerdings größere Leistungen, um die gleiche Beschleunigung zu erreichen. Dadurch hat man bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten tendenziell auch weniger Spitzen in der Tangentialkraft und weniger Probleme mit durchdrehenden Rädern.
Zufrieden?


----------



## DR_Z (2. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> Es ist aber einfach falsch, dass durch einen größeren Gang das Moment am Hinterrad kleiner wird.
> Und wenn ein Physiker (den ich kritisiert habe, nicht den TE) so etwas grundlegend Falsches sagt, dann muss man da auch nicht um den Brei rumreden.
> Und wie bereits gesagt ist nicht das übertragbare Moment am Hinterrad wesentlich, sondern die übertragbare Tangentialkraft (die allerdings weitgehend proportional ist zum Moment bei gegebenen Raddurchmesser).
> Am steilen Berg ist die Tangentialkraft annähernd proportional zur Widerstandskraft (also Hangabtriebskraft + Beschleunigsungskraft).
> ...


Finde ich super formuliert und habe an solchen Beiträgen auch immer Spaß.
Dabei kann ich auch immer damit leben wenn die Meinung in schwer zu beweisenden Einzelposition abweicht, gerade da habe ich auch schon oft meinen Horizont erweitern können.
Natürlich darf und soll ein Forumsbeitrag auch Pep haben. Bin selbst mal dafür gescholten worden, dass ich die Gruppe der Pedelecfahrer auf dem MTB als Warmduscher bezeichnet hatte, obwohl ich die Bezeichnung immer noch ganz passend finde


----------



## AachenerWald (2. Mai 2016)

Komisch eigentlich, im Rennradforum herrscht ein viel rauherer Umgangston. Da wäre das einer der zahmsten Beiträge.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2016)

Jetzt wird es doch noch witzig


----------



## harlekinsrad (2. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> wurde denn schon geklärt, ob jetzt Flatpedals oder Clicks für den entsprechenden Fall die bessere Wahl sind?


Beim Anfahren:
Mit Klickies klick ich einen Fuß ein und komme notfalls einbeinig durch den Totpunkt (ok, nicht immer ;-)
Wenn die andere Seite nicht gleich einrastet kann ich dort immer noch Druck ausüben. In Summe komme ich damit besser klar als mit Flats.

Entscheidend scheint mir vor allem die Drehmoment*schwankung *zu minimieren, also "runder Tritt".
Die Theorie der ovalen Blätter (Absolut Black & Co , nicht Biopace) scheint mir da auch einleuchtent, habe damit noch keine Erfahrungen wunder mich nur, dass es noch niemand erwähnt hat hier ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Mai 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Die Theorie der ovalen Blätter (Absolut Black & Co , nicht Biopace) scheint mir da auch einleuchtent, habe damit noch keine Erfahrungen wunder mich nur, dass es noch niemand erwähnt hat hier ;-)


Oh, habe ich das vergessen? Ich fahre ein ovales 28 T  Bionicon B-Labs in 1x11. Für mich super!


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2016)

Hey, das habe ich NIE geschrieben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> Es ist aber einfach falsch, dass durch einen größeren Gang das Moment am Hinterrad kleiner wird.


Damit hast du natürlich recht. Nur habe ich soetwas nirgends geschrieben. Oder kannst du mir die stelle zeigen?
Vielleicht störst du dich an der formulierung:
_Tatsache ist, dass das verfügbare drehmoment im kleinsten gang am größten ist - solange man steht oder sehr langsam fährt._
Wenn du daraus entnimmst, dass die gangwahl das drehmoment ändert, hast du grund dich aufzuregen.
Aber hier ist es wie beim auto. Zu betrachtung der statischen kräfte kommt noch die betrachtung der leistung. Im kleinsten gang kannst du bis zum durchdrehen des hinterrades durchtreten, im schnellsten musst du froh sein, wenn das rad sich merklich in bewegung setzt. Nun gut, das ist zu praktisch, deswegen schrieb ich `verfügbar´.
Im ganzen rest erzählst du nichts, was nicht schon vorher in der diskussion geklärt war.
Und wenn man sich im rennradforum gern daneben benehmen sollte, muss das hier kein maßstab sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hey, das habe ich NIE geschrieben


Entschuldigung Bastifunbiker, da ist mir beim zitieren (ovales kettenblatt) etwas durcheinander geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (2. Mai 2016)

> wurde denn schon geklärt, ob jetzt Flatpedals oder Clicks für den entsprechenden Fall die bessere Wahl sind?


Haken und Riemen wären das Beste, weil wenn das Bike plötzlich steigt, fällt man automatisch nach hinten raus, steht und hat das Bike am Lenker.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Entschuldigung Bastifunbiker, da ist mir beim zitieren (ovales kettenblatt) etwas durcheinander geraten.


schon gut 


Basti138 schrieb:


> Haken und Riemen wären das Beste, weil wenn das Bike plötzlich steigt, fällt man automatisch nach hinten raus, steht und hat das Bike am Lenker.


Man sollte einfach noch das Vorderrad antreiben. Dann könnten wir uns den ganzen Firlefanz hier sparen und könnten einfach Biken gehen


----------



## Basti138 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn du das Voerderrad antreibst, musst du rückwärts fahren...

War mein Ernst, ich fahre seit ich 13 bin Haken und Riemen.
Mit Klickies klicke ich in so nem Fall zu spät aus, falle auf die Nase und rolle den berg runter und das Bike hinterher.
=> Klickies wieder weg, Platform dran. Mit Platform kann man nicht ziehen.
=> Haken und Riemen wieder dran.


----------



## cannondaleuser (2. Mai 2016)

Ohne Randbedingungen zu nennen kann man physikalische Probleme ohnehin nicht diskutieren. Bei der Frage, was ein schwerer Gang ist scheiden sich ja schon die ersten Geister. Ein Gang in der SLX-Klasse wiegt mehr als in der XX-Klasse (ne Blödsinn oder doch, wer weiß?). 
Schwer sind auch manchmal Matheaufgaben die auf einem Zettel von 4 Gramm stehen. Was da wohl die Tinte wiegen muss.

Fakt ist, jeder Fahrradfahrer muss am Ende selbst herausfinden wie er selbst am schnellsten den Berg hochkommt. Da hilft nur ausprobieren und nicht diskutieren (oder kann man sich den Berg hoch-diskutieren?).

Klar kann man die Frage stellen was nun besser ist, hohe Übersetzung, niedrige Übersetzung oder gar eine Untersetzung. Letztendlich entscheidet aber immer das Können und die Fähigkeiten des Fahrers. Der eine hat Kraft und ist langsam im Tritt, der andere tritt superschnell aber hat keine Kraft und wieder ein anderer ist trotz aller Trainingswissenschaften schneller als man selbst, auch wenn er nur 26" Räder hat...


----------



## Basti138 (2. Mai 2016)

Können ja mal vergleichen:

Fahre oft mit 30/22 32/22 34/22 ohne Anlauf zum "Hochgraben".
Oder mit Anlauf 30/32 oder so kurzzeitig > 100 prozent.
22/36 ist schon zu langsam oder andersgesagt, wenn ich das brauche um wo hochzukommen scheiterts an was anderem, entweder steigt das Bike, oder ich bleib hängen.
Mit dem Hans Dampf 26x2.35


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Mai 2016)

cannondaleuser schrieb:


> Fakt ist, jeder Fahrradfahrer muss am Ende selbst herausfinden wie er selbst am schnellsten den Berg hochkommt. Da hilft nur ausprobieren und nicht diskutieren (oder kann man sich den Berg hoch-diskutieren?)


Am ende! Aber vorher dürfen wir noch ein wenig diskutieren, was sich zu probieren lohnt? 
Und dein kecker griff in die linguistische semantik; bist du sicher, dass er dir gelungen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AachenerWald (2. Mai 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> H
> 
> Ein Freund von mir ist der festen Überzeugung, dass es nicht hilfreich, sogar kontraproduktiv ist, in sehr leichten Gängen zu fahren - er ist als Physiker der Meinung, dass bei sehr leichten Gängen das Moment, das auf den Reifen gebracht wird, zu groß ist und man Traktion verliert.



@Oldie-Paul auf diese Aussage vom Freund vom TE habe ich mich bezogen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul auf diese Aussage vom Freund vom TE habe ich mich bezogen.


OK, solche missverständnisse gibt es immer wieder bei der hier im forum üblichen diskussionsform.


----------



## --- (3. Mai 2016)

Ihr habt echt alle einen Berg hinterm Haus.


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Mai 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt alle einen Berg hinterm Haus.


Lol, Tatsache


----------



## harlekinsrad (3. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> --- schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ihr habt echt alle einen Berg hinterm Haus.
> ...



Zählt das hier:



Spoiler: ?


----------



## harlekinsrad (3. Mai 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Können ja mal vergleichen:
> 
> Fahre oft mit 30/22 32/22 34/22 ohne Anlauf zum "Hochgraben".
> Oder mit Anlauf 30/32 oder so kurzzeitig > 100 prozent.
> ...


Hmmm...also irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck hier werden Äppel mit Birnen und so.
Vielleicht mal dazu schreiben wie lange bzw wie viele hm Du so fährst.
Eine steile Rampe oder ein kniffliges Teilstück ist nicht das gleiche wie 1000hm ~15-20% Schotter. Auf letzterem wären mir Deine Übersetzungen zu lang. Da spielt Traktion keine Rolle mehr, da fall ich einfach nach wenigen Minuten vom Pferd weil die erforderliche Geschwindigkeit um den Totpunkt zu überwinden so hoch ist, dass die erforderliche Leistung mich in die roten treibt...


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. Mai 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt alle einen Berg hinterm Haus.



eh.


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Mai 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Zählt das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ?


ich hab schlechte Nachrichten für dich


----------



## cannondaleuser (4. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Am ende! Aber vorher dürfen wir noch ein wenig diskutieren, was sich zu probieren lohnt?
> Und dein kecker griff in die linguistische semantik; bist du sicher, dass er dir gelungen ist?



Ich weiß nicht mal was "linguistische semantik" bedeuten soll ! Wie kann dahinter also ein "kecker Griff" gesteckt haben? Ich bin mir aber 

sicher, dass Semantik groß geschrieben wird. Genauso wie das Ende vom "Am Ende!" . Sind nämlich beides Substantive oder irgend so

etwas. Griff, glaube ich, ist sogar auch eins. Aber das ist wirklich nicht mein Fachgebiet (also die Rechtschreibung mein ich, gibt ja genügend

Beispiele vom mir dazu...)... Das Fragezeichen passt übrigens auch irgendwie nicht ganz zu deinem zweiten Satz oder der Satzbau halt 

nicht zum Fragezeichen.

Oder hat deine sprachliche Zeichenwahl eine bestimmte Bedeutung die mir etwas bestimmtes sagen soll?

PS:  Fehler sind toll, wenn man sie bei einem Anderen findet und doof wenn man selbst welche macht und ein Anderer es entdeckt...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Mai 2016)

cannondaleuser schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal was "linguistische semantik" bedeuten soll ! Wie kann dahinter also ein "kecker Griff" gesteckt haben? Ich bin mir aber
> 
> sicher, dass Semantik groß geschrieben wird......


Ganz einfach, das wort `schwer´ hat je nach kontext verschiedene bedeutung. Und du hast dir gestattet, eine davon auszuschließen. Ist ein hoher gang ein langer oder ein schneller oder gar ein schwerer gang? 
_Mönchlein, mönchlein, du trittst einen schweren gang!  _(Hätte es damals das fahrrad schon gegeben. )
Oder ist es nur schwierig, damit zu fahren? 
Linguistik und semantik wirst du bei dedarf googeln .
Und zu meiner kleinschreibung findest du vielleicht auf meiner selbstdarstellung etwas. Falls nicht, schicke ich es dir gern per pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Lol, Tatsache
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 489721



Das ist doch kein Berg.

DAS ist ein Berg.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Mai 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Berg.
> 
> DAS ist ein Berg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 489963


PF. Was hat der Hügel? 2200? 

Woher willst du denn wissen, wie ein Berg aussieht?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Mai 2016)

2941 um genau zu sein...

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochkönig


----------



## MrMapei (4. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Lol, Tatsache
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 489721





JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Berg.
> 
> DAS ist ein Berg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 489963


Toll 

Und welche Gangwahl empfehlt ihr, wenn ihr dort steil bergauf fahrt?


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Mai 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Toll
> 
> Und welche Gangwahl empfehlt ihr, wen ihr dort steil bergauf fahrt?


Den Gang zur Gondel


----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Mai 2016)

Ich fahr immer alles mit dem schwersten Gang alles andere ist doch Kindergarten...


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Den Gang zur Gondel



also doch bike tragen.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Mai 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> 2941 um genau zu sein...
> 
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochkönig


Oh, ok. Aber der steht bei dir DIREKT hinterm Haus? 


zweiheimischer schrieb:


> also doch bike tragen.


Tragen lassen!


----------



## H33ndrik (4. Mai 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits! Wenn es steil bergauf geht, wechselt man die Gänge durch, und ich zumindest bis zum leichtesten. Jetzt habe ich dazu eine Fragen, hier erstmal die Positionen:
> 
> Ein Freund von mir ist der festen Überzeugung, dass es nicht hilfreich, sogar kontraproduktiv ist, in sehr leichten Gängen zu fahren - er ist als Physiker der Meinung, dass bei sehr leichten Gängen das Moment, das auf den Reifen gebracht wird, zu groß ist und man Traktion verliert.
> Ich hingegen bevorzuge sehr leichte Gänge, um meinen Tritt rund zu halten und so wegrutschen vorzubeugen, in schweren würde ich ruckartiger treten und rutschen - meine Meinung basiert nur auf Erfahrung, nicht auf Physik-Wissen.
> ...


Die goldenen Regel der Mechanik sagt doch dass es egal ist ob man wenig kraft über einen längeren Zeitraum aufwendet oder viel über einen kurzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Oh, ok. Aber der steht bei dir DIREKT hinterm Haus?



Naja vielleicht wenn man den Begriff direkt ein bisschen ausdehnt  Siehs ein, meiner ist größer!


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Mai 2016)

H33ndrik schrieb:


> Die goldenen Regel der Mechanik sagt doch dass es egal ist ob man wenig kraft über einen längeren Zeitraum aufwendet oder viel über einen kurzen





JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht wenn man den Begriff direkt ein bisschen ausdehnt  Siehs ein, meiner ist größer!


wenn ich auch ausdehne, sieht's für dich schlecht aus


----------



## systemgewicht (5. Mai 2016)

H33ndrik schrieb:


> Die goldenen Regel der Mechanik sagt doch dass es egal ist ob man wenig kraft über einen längeren Zeitraum aufwendet oder viel über einen kurzen


Wow!
Welche goldene Regel genau wäre das?
Hier kann man ja echt was lernen


----------



## H33ndrik (5. Mai 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Wow!
> Welche goldene Regel genau wäre das?
> Hier kann man ja echt was lernen


Die *Goldene Regel der Mechanik*drückt den Inhalt desEnergieerhaltungssatzes für einfache Beispiele der Mechanik aus. Galileo Galilei formulierte sie 1594: „Was man an Kraft spart, muss man an Wegzusetzen“.[1]


----------



## AachenerWald (5. Mai 2016)

H33ndrik schrieb:


> Die *Goldene Regel der Mechanik*drückt den Inhalt desEnergieerhaltungssatzes für einfache Beispiele der Mechanik aus. Galileo Galilei formulierte sie 1594: „Was man an Kraft spart, muss man an Wegzusetzen“.[1]



Stimmt.

Oder mathematisch (für F=konst) ausgedrückt:
P=dw/dt = d(F*s)/dt= F*ds/dt = F*v


(P=Leistung, w= Arbeit, F=Kraft, s=Strecke, v=Geschwindigkeit)

Genau das wäre mit der Aussage des Physikers verletzt, denn wenn P und v konstant sind, muss auch F (am Hinterrad) und damit das Moment M= F*r konstant sein. Bringe ich in einem leichteren Gang die gleiche Leistung, ändert das am Hinterrad nichts. Nur an der Kurbel stiegt dann die Geschwindigkeit des Fußes und die Kraft auf das Pedal sinkt - ebenso das Moment auf das Kettenblatt.
Am Hinterrad bleibt es gleich, denn M_Kurbel*i=M_Hinterrad. Das ist wohl die Formel, die den Physiker dazu gebracht hat zu sagen, leichterer Gang = größeres Moment am Hinterrad, da hat er aber den Lastfall nicht mit berücksichtigt, denn das Moment kann sich - bei konstanter Steigung  etc. am Hinterrad nur erhöhen, wenn man beschleunigt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> ..., denn das Moment kann sich - bei konstanter Steigung  etc. am Hinterrad nur erhöhen, wenn man beschleunigt.


Das hast du aber schön geschrieben. Man kann ein hübsches experiment dazu machen. Man fährt einmal im kleinsten und einmal im größten gang auf eine ordentliche, glatte rampe ein und lässt bis zum stillstand rollen und verharrt im trackstand. Wenn man dort im kleinsten gang stehen kann, kann man es auch im größten. Aber wehe man muss sich auch nur etwas nach vorn bewegen. Dann geht im größten gang gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickEdit (5. Mai 2016)

Ein Vorteil eines größeren Ganges im Gelände ist, dass man seine Linie vorausschauender gegen Pedalaufsetzer wählen kann.
Hat aber mit steil bergauf eher nix zu tun.


----------



## systemgewicht (6. Mai 2016)

H33ndrik schrieb:


> Die *Goldene Regel der Mechanik*drückt den Inhalt desEnergieerhaltungssatzes für einfache Beispiele der Mechanik aus. Galileo Galilei formulierte sie 1594: „Was man an Kraft spart, muss man an Wegzusetzen“.[1]


Den EES kenne ich. Aber Du hattest von Kraft und Zeit gesprochen. Nicht von Kraft und Weg.


----------



## berkel (6. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> [...] denn das Moment kann sich - bei konstanter Steigung  etc. am Hinterrad nur erhöhen, wenn man beschleunigt.


Genau das passiert beim Bergauffahren periodisch durch den unweigerlich unrunden Tritt. Der Mensch ist eben keine Maschine.


----------



## AachenerWald (6. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Genau das passiert beim Bergauffahren periodisch durch den unweigerlich unrunden Tritt. Der Mensch ist eben keine Maschine.



Absolut richtig. Und ich würde tendenziell sagen, meistens hat man im kleineren Gang einen runderen Tritt mit geringeren Schwankungen.
Muss aber nicht immer so sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Und ich würde tendenziell sagen, meistens hat man im kleineren Gang einen runderen Tritt mit geringeren Schwankungen.
> Muss aber nicht immer so sein.


Man kann ja mal die extreme prüfen, einen extrem hohen und einen extrem niedrigen gang. Und da ist es dann fast egal welcher runder ist. Beide sind nichts. Irgendwo dazwischen ist ein optimum.


----------



## AachenerWald (7. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Man kann ja mal die extreme prüfen, einen extrem hohen und einen extrem niedrigen gang. Und da ist es dann fast egal welcher runder ist. Beide sind nichts. Irgendwo dazwischen ist ein optimum.



Naja, wenn ich nen arg steilen Berg hoch fahre, dann ist ja auch bei 26/40 die Frequenz nicht mehr so wahnsinnig hoch. Sonst stimmt das natürlich grundsätzlich.
Ich finde aber auch, ab 20% fängt es so langsam an, dass die Ergonomie nicht mehr so gut ist. Das tut auch nochmal dem runden Tritt sicher nicht gut.

Auf trockenem, einigermaßen ebenen Untergrund finde ich aber meistens auch eher den Schwerpunkt begrenzend als die Haftung.
Auch hier gilt aber, dass man unnötige Beschleunigungsvorgänge vermeiden sollte.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Mai 2016)

AachenerWald schrieb:


> ... Auch hier gilt aber, dass man unnötige Beschleunigungsvorgänge vermeiden sollte.


Natürlich. Kostet alles energie. Wie rund der runde tritt in der realität verteilt ist, kann man hier nachlesen/sehen. Das desillusioniert ein wenig, erklärt aber gleichzeitig, warum es am berg grundsätzlich schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## DR_Z (7. Mai 2016)

Es ist ja nicht schlecht, wenn auf eine Frage alle Aspekte der dazugehörenden Problematik angesprochen werden. Man lernt ja auch einiges dabei. Es geht mir in dieser interessanten Diskussion nur noch mal um die Antwort zur Frage.
Bei der Frage ging es um die Gangwahl an steilen Rampen, an denen man auch scheitert.
Wenn man an den steilsten Rampen den kleinen Gang nicht braucht, wozu hat man ihn dann?
War heute wieder auf Anstiegen (<20%) unterwegs die beim Anblick schon dieses "au Scheiße" auslösen, wo man schon gleich weiß, wenn man es denn bis oben schafft dann tut es auch richtig weh 
Es war nicht einer dabei, den ich nicht im kleinsten Gang gefahren bin - ich hätte alleine kräftemäßig auf einer 60km-Runde schon keinen größeren bis oben hin treten können. Wofür hat man den kleinsten Gang?
Ist es da nicht müssig über die Gangwahl zu diskutieren wenn es um die wirklich steilen Anstiege geht.
Die Diskussion muss sich wohl eher auf die Körperhaltung und den schon reichlich erwähnten runden Tritt konzentrieren.

Das nächste Problem sind sicher die weniger steilen Anstiege mit Schwierigkeiten beim Grip.


----------



## scratch_a (7. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre bereits schon gemäßigte Anstiege (ab ca. 8-10%) im kleinsten Gang (22/36), um erstens Kraft zu sparen und zweitens, um Knieprobleme vorzubeugen. Fahre so schon seit Jahren und habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## AachenerWald (8. Mai 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich fahre bereits schon gemäßigte Anstiege (ab ca. 8-10%) im kleinsten Gang (22/36), um erstens Kraft zu sparen und zweitens, um Knieprobleme vorzubeugen. Fahre so schon seit Jahren und habe keine Probleme damit.



Ist halt eine Frage von bevorzugter Trittfrequenz und Kletterqualitäten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (9. Mai 2016)

seit hier Gleichungen aufgetaucht sind, ist der Thread noch unterhaltsamer


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> seit hier Gleichungen aufgetaucht sind, ist der Thread noch unterhaltsamer


Bei welcher drehzahl hat dein motor (auto) die größte leistung? Bei der kommt es am schnellsten den berg hoch. Deswegen hat es ein getriebe. Den rest haben die ingenieure erledigt. Mit einem schaltgeriebe kann man das ganze noch verschlechtern. Das ist dann der persönliche fahrspaß. Nur über den persönlichen motor weiß man so wenig und hat trotzdem maximalen fahrspaß, solange man noch hoch kommt. Schau mal, ganz ohne formeln.


----------



## MrMapei (9. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ... solange man noch hoch kommt....


Genau das ist ja sein Problem


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Mai 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja sein Problem


Wessen problem? Der TE hatte keins damit.


----------



## MrMapei (9. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wessen problem? Der TE hatte keins damit.


Na das vom @Funbiker


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Mai 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja sein Problem


wenigstens geht bei mir noch was anderes hoch...


----------



## R.C. (9. Mai 2016)

Bei den Posts hier im Forum kommt mir auch immer was hoch!


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Mai 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bei den Posts hier im Forum kommt mir auch immer was hoch!


schön, da bist du auch mal produktiv


----------

